# LF Cross river puffer



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

he has one left some one should buy 
[email protected] and this is his email


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

there 125$ then shipping so around 200$ all together


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

are these the only thing that should be kept in a tank?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry to question him, but are there any pics to show that it is a true pustulatus? Or is just another spotty fahaka? 


Thanks


Bodhin


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Earth Eater said:


> Sorry to question him, but are there any pics to show that it is a true pustulatus? Or is just another spotty fahaka?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bodhin


ya i said this and hes say he had lots and he can tell the diff . i talked to kolewolf about this and he says this guy is the real deal ?


----------



## Earth Eater (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> ya i said this and hes say he had lots and he can tell the diff . i talked to kolewolf about this and he says this guy is the real deal ?


Coool, Thanks


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i would like to see some one buy one and check it out . if i had the cash right now i would do it .


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not personally found any scientific information indicating that X Rivers should have only spots. So IMHO, unless they can actually source that information they are talking from other parts of their bodies.

Oliver is a reputable person and a reputable source.

That is an excellent deal on a X river Puffer.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna buy one next time round


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

When he gets them how big are they normally?

I'm looking for one, but I don't quite have my tank set up for it yet, probably by the end of next month at the soonest I'll have everything ready.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

They won't last long, that is if there are still any left at this point in time.

A guess, but small probably 1 to 2 inches.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well my co-worker scooped this CRP... and everything worked out very well & very fast!! 
Oliver is the man! 

Thanks Johnny!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

get some pics


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

post some pics Benny


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> post some pics Benny


+20 to that


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

wanna see a pic ? lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just beware what was sold as a true cross river could end up looking just like a fahaka. There is alot of debate as to whether they are the same species or not. Being rare and wild caught I personally think they should stay in the wild. What I wanna know is how one can absolutely guarantee at that size that it is a true cross river.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

taureandragon76 said:


> Just beware what was sold as a true cross river could end up looking just like a fahaka. There is alot of debate as to whether they are the same species or not. Being rare and wild caught I personally think they should stay in the wild. What I wanna know is how one can absolutely guarantee at that size that it is a true cross river.


fahaka and cross rivers get like the same size so maybe we should not have fahakas then.
fahakas are wild wild caught as well were you going with this .
i dont believe cross rivers all look like fahakas when bigger


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna say the first three pics are true cross rivers 
























and then im gonna go with my gut and say that the cross and fahakas can cross breed and this last two pics are cross breeds 
















and this cross river at the aquarium well im goona go with my gut and say its a fahaka look at it .


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh ya I have seen that one at the aquarium definitely a fahaka. I am not saying all turn out to look like fahakas, just saying it happens. If you search around on the puffer forum you will find some good threads there on them. I cant provide the links from my cell but if you search for a thread I started called are they really that rare. At least I think that is what I titled it lol. In that thread there are some good links. Also I am not saying cross river puffers should maybe be left in the wild because of their size, am saying it because they are supposed to be rare. Personally I if I were to ever purchase one I would want an adult to make sure it is indeed one. Would hate to spend the extra money on one just to have it look like a fahaka. From what I have read on the net it makes me wonder if the scientists dont really know then how can a supplier. Damn I wish I had internet so I could post those links lol.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's why i wanna see a pic of a cross river from OLIVER
personally i don't think the puffer is rare i think they just make em like that so people can make money of them . make it hard for people to have. then people ask more money and people will pay more


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

who knows were to get them.
i can get one for 500$ butt i want a baby


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

any contacts anything how to get one


----------

